
Ask HN: Salary for entry-level programming job at defense contractor? - tomcam
A kid&#x27;s friend is about to interview for their first job at a defense contractor. The kid is smart (I have vetted this person). What kind of comp should this person shoot for? FWIW the person is a minority.
======
jki275
So first their salary certainly won't depend on their "minority" status. Most
defense contractors aren't going to negotiate a whole lot, especially for an
entry level. And comp depends greatly on where the job is, whether the person
holds a security clearance, what languages they know, etc.

So basically you've asked an essentially unanswerable question. Look on
glassdoor for the company they're applying to and that may give you some idea,
but still there are a lot of variables.

